

Is H.265 an Enabling Technology for Cloud Gaming? - angelbob
http://engineering.onlive.com/2014/05/23/is-hevch-265-such-an-enabling-technology-for-cloud-gaming/

======
valarauca1
The biggest issue with cloud gaming, aside from streaming the video is
rendering. Sharing video cards over VM's is very new technology and not fully
perfected.

Honestly it would be more useful, and more applicable to CAD before gaming
since a single CAD server could then power most of an office's computer with
flat clients ran via VM's on the CAD server.

------
mooism2
Page not found. What's the correct link?

